
Ex-Pfizer Worker Cites Genetically Engineered Virus In Lawsuit Over Firing - chaostheory
http://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-pfizer-virus-lawsuit-0314.artmar14,0,1763939.story
======
smallblacksun
I don't see why it makes any difference that the virus was genetically
engineered. The problem is (allegedly) poor safety practices, which could
cause infection by non-genetically modified viruses as well.

